# My recent purchases (pics!)



## user79 (Aug 10, 2006)

I decided to reward myself for hardly doing any shopping this summer, by snatching up some great stuff on sale. Here's pics of my stuff...

Oh, I also got a glitter liner from another company (cheapo stuff)







And some body products....boring I know!






And here's the clothes I got. It's hard to see the detailing because I took this in a kind of dark room with a bright flash. But it's late, I didn't want to wake anyone up with bright lights on.

The jacket...the colour isn't quite right on this pic, it's more like a forest green colour, not so much olive. It has a gathered back.






Tshirts /tops



























Yeah so I was a little spend happy! But most of the tops were pretty inexpensive, and the jacket I got on sale from Benetton. Original price was like $150 down to $40! I'm so happy, can't wait to wear it all.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 10, 2006)

yaaaaaaaaaay @ new clothes haulage!


----------



## duch3ss25 (Aug 10, 2006)

ohh la la! awesome clothes you got! love love love that blue top!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 11, 2006)

wow you did good!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   i have a similar jacket from C&A


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 11, 2006)

That is a CUTE jacket!!! Great deal too!


----------



## LineausBH58 (Aug 11, 2006)

i love that last top with the design... very pretty


----------



## Wattage (Aug 11, 2006)

I love love love that first black top. I have been looking for one like that forever!! Sweet haul


----------



## Vicky88 (Aug 11, 2006)

Wow. I love all of it!


----------



## Esperanza (Aug 11, 2006)

Nice and very reasonable haul! I'm so lovin your "Born Free" T-Shirt, where did you buy it?! And the jacket is really nice too


----------



## bottleblack (Aug 11, 2006)

Cute haul! I really like the colors on the last one. Gold accents have won me over this summer.


----------



## tokyo_juliet (Aug 12, 2006)

I love the last top with the flower designs. I want to have it too!


----------



## user79 (Aug 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 
_Nice and very reasonable haul! I'm so lovin your "Born Free" T-Shirt, where did you buy it?! And the jacket is really nice too _

 
At a clothing store here in Switzerland called "Orsay". I'm not sure if you have it where you live...?


----------



## Esperanza (Aug 14, 2006)

Unfortunately, no there isn't any Orsay shop in France... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 damn !!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 14, 2006)

oooh, nice! i especially like that green jacket.


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 14, 2006)

I love the teeal top and the Born Free T.  Enjoy!


----------

